# Must-Have Kitchen Gadgets?



## Ware

Christmas shopping season is upon us. What are some of your must-have kitchen accessories/gadgets?

Links are helpful.


----------



## Lust4Lawn

I'm not much of a gadget guy but here are some things I use regularly:

Thermoworks Thermapen and then something for the grill/oven like their Dot or fancier versions

Milk frother (AeorLatte or similar), great for making fancy coffees at home.

A good French press if they like strong coffee.

A nice salt cellar/box, I use 2. One with Diamond Crystal kosher salt and one with Maldon sea salt flakes for special stuff.

Immersion Blender for soups.

Not a gadget, but if you have a professional range with full oven, nice full sheet (18"x26") sheet pans with silicone sheets for cranking out a high volume of cookies are great.

Silicone sheets for baking sheets are great.

A set of large tasting spoons, 5-10. When I am cooking for people outside my household I use these to taste what I am cooking and then I throw them in the sink/dishwasher for sanitary purposes.

Kitchen-Aid mixer attachments can be fun but many are not great quality (meat grinder)


----------



## Herring

I would love to get a large cutting block like this.

You will always use these stainless steel mixing bowls for mixing, whisking, salads.

And who wouldn't love to get a brisket knife.


----------



## Ware

Herring said:


> ...And who wouldn't love to get a brisket knife.


All good stuff. I have the Victorinox 12" Slicer and it works great for slicing brisket. :thumbup:


----------



## cldrunner

A good pair of poultry shears.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08PW31SY9?psc=1&ref=ppx_yo2_dt_b_product_details

I have used them several times to spatchcock chicken.


----------



## g-man

Shears are a great tool, but I would not buy those. To me, good shears come apart for cleaning.

https://www.seriouseats.com/the-best-poultry-shears-kitchen-equipment-review


----------



## Bmossin

Sous Vide
Vacuum Sealer


----------



## Ware

Bmossin said:


> Sous Vide
> Vacuum Sealer


+1


----------



## PNW_George

Bmossin said:


> Sous Vide
> Vacuum Sealer


Add a cast iron skillet!

I was skeptical when we got a Sous Vide Kit at Costco in August and love it. Perfect steaks, pork chops, chicken, even a skirt steak last night that was amazing. Makes me feel like I'm cheating. Not quite as good as a smoked, reversed seared steak but pretty close and no chance of overcooking. Looking for other things to try.


----------



## Bmossin

Sous Vide is the only way I feel comfortable making a steak now....and I thought I was decent at the reverse sear method. I feel like I am cheating too, but when the whole family of picky eaters is going to town, I've got no problem.


----------



## BobLovesGrass

I dove into the sous vide thing, bought the Anova WiFi version at introduction. Don't think I have used it in a year.
It is more forgiving but IMO a steak just straight up cooked over charcoal is better.

Thermoworks products are top notch, our kitchen doesn't work without the MK4 and I recently stumbled on a Smoke on clearance at Scheels for $40 and gave my Dot to Mom.

MK4 thermometer is great for quick cooks, Dot or Smoke are leave in probes that are great for turkey, roasts, bigger slower cooking stuff.


----------



## FATC1TY

A good stick blender comes in handy if you find one on sale

Citrus juicer press is good stuff if you are like my house and enjoy fresh margaritas often enough.

A quality whetstone to keep your good knives sharp is a must too!


----------

